# Taking pictures/video in the school



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 2, 2005)

Several of my clients have expressed a desire to add photo galleries and videos to their websites. In the past, I have recomended they include releases in their paperwork, or get specific model releases if doing special events.  Having recently been researching the legalities of such things, I was unable to find specific information for martial arts schools.

 So, what do you do in your schools to "cover your butt" when building photo galleries, student pages, or video libraries?

 Any specific text?




*Very Simple Release:*
 I ________________ Hereby grant all rights to (PHOTOGRAPHER) to sell or publish any photographs taken of the following subjects today. This permission is permanent, and I claim no future compensation.
 Fill in all applicable.
 Name:____________________________  

 Minor: ____________________________

 Property: _________________________

 Signature: ________________________  Date: ______________


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2005)

I would imagine that one of the _other_ legalities a photog might have be concerned with is getting parental permission to take pics/vids (and post on websites) of their children that might be attending the school. I would think that a seperate form just for that would be required.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 3, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Several of my clients have expressed a desire to add photo galleries and videos to their websites. In the past, I have recomended they include releases in their paperwork, or get specific model releases if doing special events. Having recently been researching the legalities of such things, I was unable to find specific information for martial arts schools.
> 
> So, what do you do in your schools to "cover your butt" when building photo galleries, student pages, or video libraries?
> 
> ...


Getting a release is an excellent idea. As a portrait artist, it is absolutely essential in my work to get a written release from all clients whose portraits I wish to add to my public portfolio or publish online. However, with minors, I STRONGLY recommend that your clients excercise judgement regarding the use of LAST names. When I was President of a local portrait society, we disallowed the use of last names in society published titles of children's portraits with the exception of family groupings. Also, it only costs a little, but it would be worth it to spend an hour with an attorney outlining what you wish to do. One art group I belonged to did so and it was the best $150.00 we ever spent. We found out that several points where we thought we knew the law, we were very much mistaken.

Best of luck in your web designs! I've been to your other sites and I like your firm's work.

PS: scan the releases and put them off location on CD's with the names, dates and pictures, also - just in case!

Look into this site. It seems to have some good info. SEPARATE FORMS FOR MINORS!
http://www.dpcorner.com/all_about/releases.shtml


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 3, 2005)

Interesting points of which I would have never thought of.  Thank you both for sharing.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 3, 2005)

We include a release like this as part of our regular student contract.


----------



## RichK (Aug 3, 2005)

David is correct, if you have a clause in the contract you are covered. It needs to state for use for any advertiseing, display or any purpose thought proper by _______. If it is at an event like a tournament then no release is needed as it is a public type event. Use of people's images for newsworthy and editorial purposes is protected by the 1st ammend. No releases need be obtained for such uses, which serve the public interest. If you are to gain monitarily or for the use of trade and advertising a model release MUST be signed and kept on file. By a parent or guardian if it is a minor. There are 2 types of release's, a lengthy model release and the pocket model release which is similar to the one Bob posted. If anyone has any questions that I may be able to help out with do not hesitate to give me a shout. E-mail me if you want I may forget about this post and it may get lost in mind


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes, that is good... but I think it would be a good idea to always be sure to let parents know that their kids are going to be photographed/video-ed on a certian day so that if they have a problem with it then the "clause" in the contract can be pointed out and they can recend if they feel they must and give good reason. They also may want to make sure their kid is "looking-good" with a new-haircut or whatever. 
It makes for good PR with parents and they'll (continue) to speak well of the school that they were kept in mind for *any* event involving their child, however inconsequential or small. 
 :idunno:


----------



## RichK (Aug 8, 2005)

MAC, that also is quite good for keeping the communication with the parents. I just got back from a few days in the mountains and also remembered something I should have said. While you can put the clause in your contract, if the signing party disagrees with it they can cross it out and both of you initial it. Most lawyers will tell you this is an acceptable practice and is especially important if you have any dignataries or famous people in your school that can not or do not want any photographs taken of them for security or other binding contract clauses.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 12, 2005)

Nobody mentioned this one. My survelance system runs 4 cameras on monitor a with (4-way) split screen. The video quality is poor but great for "proving or dis-proving" something could happen in the dojo.

I assumed that it would be okay to hang a camera in the back of the dojo pointing to the front. Essentially covering the whole floor.

I probably need a release too?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bob that is a great view, I have always had a release since the early nineties. Just there to cove rmy butt.
Terry


----------

